# Our rescue Snuggles 15-1/2 has gone to the Bridge ...



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. Snuggles has a special place in my heart. She was such a beautiful girl and she was so very lucky to be able to live out her days in such a loving home. I'm also glad that her 1st family was able to come for a visit and say their goodbyes. 

RIP Snuggles, run hard at the bridge...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe.....I'm so sorry to hear about Snuggles. I too am happy that her first family was able to visit and say their good-byes.

RIP Snuggles.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Snuggles passed pver the rainbow bridge. Thank you for taking this girl in for the family that obviously did love her. I will send prayers for both your family and Snuggles original family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Snuggles - and condolences to her first family.

Sleep well Snuggles


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This thread really has me crying. 

So bittersweet that her former family was able to say good bye, and thanks for making her last year a happy one.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Thank you so much for making her last 8 months great for her. Run free at the bridge Snuggles.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

So Very Sorry for your Loss ((( Hugs )))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles*

Rest in peace, Dear, Sweet, Snuggles and Starfire5
bless you all for loving Snuggles!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I remember Snuggles story so well, and with so much love. What a wonderful gift you were able to give her in her final months. Godspeed sweetheart and big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Snuggles. She was such a beautiful girl. It doesnt matter how long you have her, she was yours the minute she came into your life. I remember when you got her. That sugar face was beautiful. My heart goes out to you and her family in Germany. I have attached her picture for you. Hopefully it one that you wanted


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry Snuggles passed over the rainbow bridge. Thank you for taking this girl in for the family that obviously did love her. I will send prayers for both your family and Snuggles original family.


Ditto from me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Starfire5-I am so very very sorry to hear Snuggles has passed. I almost sent you a PM the other day asking how she was doing and how the reunion with her family went. I am glad her other family was able to see her, spend time with her-I know they are very grateful. 

Snuggles was such a beautiful girl and one very lucky girl to have two families who loved her so much. 

Godspeed sweet girl, you will be missed and will remian forever in many people's hearts.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember her story and what a wonderful thing you did for her and her family.

I'm so very sorry to hear that she has passed. I'm glad that both you and her other family had time to say your good byes to her. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of her passing. I'm sure during the short time you had her, you made the best of every moment.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Carol, for posting those 2 pictures of Snuggles - those are two really good ones. She was a VERY big girl as you can see on this picture!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Snuggles.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I too remember your story of Snuggles. What a wonderful thing you did for her taking her in and loving her as you did. It just seems like it takes no time at all to bond with these Golden's, just something about this breed. We love them soooo much that it is absolutely gut wrenching when one passes on. I am glad the family was able to visit her knowing that would be the last time, how hard would that be, I can't even imagine. It takes a special person to adopt a 14 1/2yr. dog. You blessed Snuggles by doing what you did. You shared your love and let her know she was not alone and in return she opened her heart to you. Godspeed precious girl!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Trying again to post her last pictures. I think it's working now. I took these 2 days before she died.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful that Snuggles knew the love of two caring families. Thank you for taking her into your family toward the end of her life. I am glad that her other family got to visit and say goodbye. She looks like a sweet old girl. Run free, sweet Snuggles.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Awe I'm so sorry for your loss =(. You really do get attached so quickly. RIP Snuggles. You were loved by many


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))

Rest In Peace Snuggles.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I remember when you adopted Snuggles. You are such a special person for adopting a senior. Snuggles was such a lucky girl to have so many people love her. Thank you for making her last days so special. I know she is at the rainbow bridge waiting and free from pain with all the wonderful goldens that have gone before. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Snuggles


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love
Bless You for the rescue & love you gave


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! Sharlin, that is SOOOO amazing! Absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for that - it means so much!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is just loosing my bronco a couple of days back who was 15 and a half. thinking of you all and the family rest in Peace Snuggles xx


----------

